# Lag on HD6570



## Ashvij (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey guys ! Im a current subscribr of digit ...
i was browsing the forums and i thought u ppl could help me out .

Ok let me get straight to the point :

I recently purchased addtional RAM and a HD6570 GFX.

My comp specs are :

RAM: 2+1 GB transcend
HDD: 280GB
GFX: HD 6570
PSU:VIP 400r (280W)
Processor: Intel Core 2 duo E7400 @ 2.8 GHZ

Well , while playing games like COD : black ops , i keep moving from 3-25 FPS,

Whereas GTA 4 gives me 20-28 FPS only .

I tried turning down the graphics settings but it didnt make ANY difference...

*My question is : Is this normal ?*

*Is my PSU the culprit ?,* if so , i wouln't mind buying a new one ...

Further enlightenment into this matter would be appreciated ....


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 8, 2012)

Doesnt look like a PSU problem though but you should consider getting a newer PSU.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 8, 2012)

move to hardware QnA


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 9, 2012)

It's a mid-range card

GTA 4 lags on my HD5850 too in some places


----------



## Ashvij (Apr 9, 2012)

Well , then whats the reasson for random FPS freeze in black ops ? I will be considering to change my PSU soon ...

Pls guys , tell me if normal , or else i will have to give my card to RMA....


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 10, 2012)

ur card is fine but it's nt powerfull enough to handle those titles. Lower down some graphic settings might help. BTW which driver vr u r using and what is ur res ?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 10, 2012)

Black Ops is buggy.


----------



## harshatiyya (Apr 10, 2012)

post your full rig with details. and which resolution u are trying to play?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 10, 2012)

Also update the Graphics card driver. The latest version is Catalyst 12.3, download it from AMD site. In lot of cases people keep using the old driver that comes with the Driver CD. In lot of cases it fixes glitches in diffferent games.


----------



## topgear (Apr 10, 2012)

GTA IV and CoD BO both are buggy games . Update GTA IV to the latest version and CoD BO also - in CoD BO you will get an option called Shader Warming - just enable it to have a lag free CoD BO experience.


----------



## Ashvij (Apr 10, 2012)

WoW ! No wonder U guys are called Tech Freaks ! 

I consulted my [Geeky] friend and he told me the SAME thing , 
Im trying it right now as my catlyst version is 11.4 

BTW , @ ppl asking for RESOLUTION and SETTINGS I play in ,
Well , Believe it or not , I get 5-6 FPS lesser on lower resolution ....

If u don't believe me , I can post a video ....

Will update the topic soon ^_^


----------



## topgear (Apr 11, 2012)

what's the native screen resolution of your monitor and with what lower screen resolution you are getting lesser FPS in which games ?


----------



## Ashvij (Apr 11, 2012)

topgear said:


> what's the native screen resolution of your monitor and with what lower screen resolution you are getting lesser FPS in which games ?



Monitor Resolution : 1440 x 900

----> games lag @ ANY resolution and graphic settings , changing them DOESN'T MAKE ANY DIFFERENCE !


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 11, 2012)

Ashvij said:


> Hey guys ! Im a current subscribr of digit ...
> i was browsing the forums and i thought u ppl could help me out .
> 
> Ok let me get straight to the point :
> ...



First of all, for GTA4 - CPU>GPU>RAM . Your CPU is old and _i think_ that's the culprit here.

Next, Black Ops is a poorly optimized port of its console version and works real bad in PCs. But still, you *should* be able to get playable FPS at Low settings. Please post *exact* video settings and resolution you are using on both games, preferably with screenshots (use Fraps or xFIRE).


----------



## Ashvij (Apr 11, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> First of all, for GTA4 - CPU>GPU>RAM . Your CPU is old and _i think_ that's the culprit here.
> 
> Next, Black Ops is a poorly optimized port of its console version and works real bad in PCs. But still, you *should* be able to get playable FPS at Low settings. Please post *exact* video settings and resolution you are using on both games, preferably with screenshots (use Fraps or xFIRE).




I suspected my CPU too , 
wanna upgrade to i7 , just short of 3000 Rs.

Anyway , im a bit busy , so i will post screenies via FRAPS later ...
Thanks for your valuable replies....


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 11, 2012)

Sure, no problem


----------



## topgear (Apr 12, 2012)

Ashvij said:


> Monitor Resolution : 1440 x 900
> 
> ----> games lag @ ANY resolution and graphic settings , changing them DOESN'T MAKE ANY DIFFERENCE !



this must be a game related issue then .. why not try some other games like Crysis 2, BFBC2, BF3, Metro 2033 etc. and see how well they perform.

Run a benchmark app like 3Dmark 11 Basic and Unigine Heaven 3 and post the results.


----------



## Ashvij (Apr 12, 2012)

topgear said:


> this must be a game related issue then .. why not try some other games like Crysis 2, BFBC2, BF3, Metro 2033 etc. and see how well they perform.
> 
> Run a benchmark app like 3Dmark 11 Basic and Unigine Heaven 3 and post the results.



WOW ! Ok fine I will , 
I usually BUY MY GAMES , 

But now i'm out of $$$....

Ok , fine , i will try 'em out ...


----------



## topgear (Apr 13, 2012)

^^ if you are out of $$$ just try the 3DMark 11 Basic and Unigine Heaven 3 - both are free  but good benchmark apps for gfx card.


----------

